# The eighties



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 5, 2005)

Ahhhhhh the OLD games. Take a spin and remember how bad we are.   Pong? yeah Im not THAT good.   When was it made? When I was 8. argh!

----> http://www.80smusiclyrics.com/games.shtml#null


----------



## middie (Apr 5, 2005)

oh wow tetris is my favorite!!! pacman frogger and pong too??? i love this site!!! i'm still stuck in the 80's


----------



## auntdot (Apr 5, 2005)

Remember when we got our Atari.

Set it up and played until three in the morning.

Unfortunately it was a work night.

Went to work tired and with sore thumbs.

Ah, the good old days.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 5, 2005)

Memories!  Wow.  I wanted a pong game soooo bad.


----------



## middie (Apr 5, 2005)

auntdot i remember one year we got an intellivision for christmas. every night my parents would unwrap it, play it for a few hours then re-wrap it lol.


----------



## luvs (Apr 5, 2005)

i used to love atari. i still have tetris and mario bros. on gameboy advance. 
the day of scrunchies and big hair, mullets and neon green, hypercolor and heavy metal, molly ringwald and stonewashed jeans. as i've said before (sorry middie ) what were we THINKING?


----------



## luvs (Apr 5, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> Memories! Wow. I wanted a pong game soooo bad.


 
hey! my Dad had pong! now THAT is an old game. fun, too.


----------



## middie (Apr 5, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> i used to love atari. i still have tetris and mario bros. on gameboy advance.
> the day of scrunchies and big hair, mullets and neon green, hypercolor and heavy metal, molly ringwald and stonewashed jeans. as i've said before (sorry middie ) what were we THINKING?


hey now don't go there luvs   j/k


----------



## luvs (Apr 5, 2005)

okay middie. i'll shush now, lol.


----------



## middie (Apr 5, 2005)




----------

